# walter c. best



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

has anyone ever ice fished here their r expost to be some huge crappie in here and nice bass. it is in geauga


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have fished it from time to time. I've only caught crappie on a couple occasions, but I did get one 16" slab maybe 9 years ago. The lake is full of small, very educated gills.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i use the gills as bait for the bass its quite fun they r everywhere and very small and hart to catch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes i have fished alot. It's a little scary at times though. There is always alot of snow no top which wicks up the water. It always seems to be slushy. I have caught some nice crappie but not alot of them. The best spot to go is to the far two docks. About 50 feet out it is 18 feet of water. Find the edge of the weeds and yu'll catch all the 5 inch bluegills you can handle. There are alot of perch also but they are very small. Bass can be caught also. I never really feel comfortable on that lake.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't realize this thread is in the Hardwater forum. I didn't think ice fishing was allowed there. Has this changed or am I mistaken? I swear I thought it was posted. I know wading and boating are not allowed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have never iced fished their but someone told me in the summer that their is good ice fishing their


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Steel, We have fished it for about 7 years. Some years there sill be 7 to 10 people fishing it. Other years only a couple of people. I have never seen anything posted on not being able to ice fish it. You still have to stay out of the wildlife area. Alot of the guys fish by the bridge but they never do very good there. Find 12 foot or deeper. Lots of fish but not alot of size. When ice is good its a fun place to take kids, lots of action.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Tigger and peple o'perch. You have to wonder if the small size of the gills in that lake is because of over fishing, under fishing, lack of predators, etc.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i dont know if they have any cATS in thier but i f they dont they should throw some in their


----------

